# The one thing that really shocked and upset me about that Badders XC thread...



## little_flea (5 May 2010)

..is that only two people mentioned how ridiculously HOT Andrew Nicholson still is, despite being close to 50 years of age!

(If I had the skill to add lots of pervily grinning smilies here, I would)


----------



## kit279 (5 May 2010)

LOL - I loved him on the Beeb too, 'No, I have no bad habits, I am habit-free!'. Classic.


----------



## teddyt (5 May 2010)

Thats funny. Heh, if only two people commented then thats less competition for you


----------



## Saratoga (5 May 2010)

The man is a walking god, i agree with you on that one!! And gets hotter by the hour.....


----------



## pinktiger (5 May 2010)

little_flea said:



			..is that only two people mentioned how ridiculously HOT Andrew Nicholson still is, despite being close to 50 years of age!

(If I had the skill to add lots of pervily grinning smilies here, I would)
		
Click to expand...



i know its just madness!!!  i dont even like older men but my god i do agree  he is sooo hot!! and i  dont mean it to offend his wife/girlfriend just wish her the best of luck with a supa fit hot nealy 50 year old!!!!  pphoooaaaarrr!!!!


----------



## Halfstep (5 May 2010)

*cough cough* I was first to mention his extreme HOTNESS on the XC thread 

Does that mean I have first refusal? LOL


----------



## little_flea (5 May 2010)

kit279 said:



			LOL - I loved him on the Beeb too, 'No, I have no bad habits, I am habit-free!'. Classic.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, did he say that? 

Oh he is just marvellous, isn't he. Sigh. And that body...

I am grossing myself out here.


----------



## little_flea (5 May 2010)

Halfstep said:



			*cough cough* I was first to mention his extreme HOTNESS on the XC thread 

Does that mean I have first refusal? LOL 

Click to expand...

Tssssk don't treat him like he is just a piece of meat!


----------



## Thistle (5 May 2010)

He is HOT HOT HOT. But I am at the front of the queue, get out of my way (Sharpens elbows!)


----------



## Lollii (5 May 2010)

I don't know what he looks like!.... I am going to google him ....


----------



## kerilli (5 May 2010)

Lollii said:



			I don't know what he looks like!.... I am going to google him .... 

Click to expand...

he looks like a pugilist imho, but he sure can ride. not hot imho, plenty of others higher in my personal list!


----------



## vallin (5 May 2010)

Really???


----------



## arry (5 May 2010)

He is only getting better with age!

(although it freaks me out i have a crush on someone who is old enough to be my father!)


----------



## PaddyMonty (5 May 2010)

Doesn't do anything for me at all


----------



## HotToTrot (5 May 2010)

Sorry, Andrew who?  Sam Watson, did you say?  Schwing!


----------



## Nic (5 May 2010)

HotToTrot said:



			Sorry, Andrew who?  Sam Watson, did you say?  Schwing!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're talking!  AN, yeuch!


----------



## Lollii (5 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			Doesn't do anything for me at all 

Click to expand...

Nope he doesn't float my boat!! perhaps we need a better photo ...maybe a topless one if he has a fit bod 

There is a google challenge


----------



## NR99 (5 May 2010)

I can see what the OP means but it's not really looks alone, it's the whole package. 

Shame on you who have said you don't fancy him, if he comes on here he will be mortified, Ha ha!


----------



## Lisamd (5 May 2010)

LOL - you guys cracked me up this afternoon!
I agree he is hot - not often that we get a good looking rider to swoon after!


----------



## PaddyMonty (5 May 2010)

nickirhia99 said:



			Shame on you who have said you don't fancy him, if he comes on here he will be mortified, Ha ha!
		
Click to expand...

I think he would be relieved by my comment.  I'm male


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (5 May 2010)

He looks bloody good for 50! 

He wouldnt be my first choice...BUT there is the saying 'Beauty is as beauty does' and he 'does' pretty well


----------



## NR99 (5 May 2010)

JunoXV said:



			I think he would be relieved by my comment.  I'm male 

Click to expand...

So you are, fair point well made!


----------



## vallin (5 May 2010)

HotToTrot said:



			Sorry, Andrew who?  Sam Watson, did you say?  Schwing!
		
Click to expand...








Yup, that'll do nicely 

Oh and don't google Andrew Nichols horse rider topples...it ain't so pretty :O at my age I should know better


----------



## HotToTrot (5 May 2010)

vallin said:









Yup, that'll do nicely 

Oh and don't google Andrew Nichols horse rider topples...it ain't so pretty :O at my age I should know better 

Click to expand...

Vallin!!!!!!!!!!!  I am supposed to be concentrating on work!!!!  Stop it..........


----------



## lexibell (5 May 2010)

He looks about 5!! 

And as for Andrew, well, ladies, you need to get a grip and stop sniffing the stockholm tar and stop this crazy talking!!!  

Now... I know he wasnt riding,  but come on - Oli T is the HOTEST eventer on the circuit!! the man is a complete and utter fox!! would do unspeakable things for an evening with that man I can tell you!!!


----------



## vallin (5 May 2010)

HotToTrot said:



			Vallin!!!!!!!!!!!  I am supposed to be concentrating on work!!!!  Stop it..........
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think I've been on HHO all day-revisiion is clearly going well 

As for Oli T...





...personally not convinced...


----------



## Puppy (5 May 2010)

lexibell said:



			Now... I know he wasnt riding,  but come on - Oli T is the HOTEST eventer on the circuit!! the man is a complete and utter fox!! would do unspeakable things for an evening with that man I can tell you!!!
		
Click to expand...

*must.....not....make....joke.....*


----------



## H_J (5 May 2010)

Its all about Daniel Sibley I think!


----------



## Cocoa (5 May 2010)

Sam Watson FTW!


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (5 May 2010)

HotToTrot said:



			Sorry, Andrew who?  Sam Watson, did you say?  Schwing!
		
Click to expand...

I'm drooling! He is so hot!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (5 May 2010)

Nooooooo he's a pink cheeked child - not attractive at all. I prefer a real man although to be fair there aren't many of those in eventing (and I mean of the right persuasion!)... runs and hides...


----------



## Dottie (5 May 2010)

Now, now ladies, i am afraid you are ALL wrong, because Francis Whittington is the hottest!  (Now i know he is married with a baby, but that is besides the point...)
Examples.....












Closely followed by WFP


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 May 2010)

You are all mad   Have you not SEEN your Badminton winner???

Absolute perfection


----------



## Spudlet (5 May 2010)

Gazehound said:



			You are all mad   Have you not SEEN your Badminton winner???

Absolute perfection 






Click to expand...

I'm with Gazey, the rest of you all need to check when your next eye tests are due...


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 May 2010)




----------



## vallin (5 May 2010)

Dottie said:



			Now, now ladies, i am afraid you are ALL wrong, because Francis Whittington is the hottest!  (Now i know he is married with a baby, but that is besides the point...)
Examples.....












Closely followed by WFP 

Click to expand...

Oooo I hadn't thought about FW...mmmm...


----------



## lexibell (5 May 2010)

I just dont get it??? what is there to not like about OT?? 

I must like blondes because the only other pro rider I enjoy a good perv on is a certain Mr Gould

OK, let me have it then, I have no taste do I?!


----------



## Puppy (5 May 2010)

lexibell said:



			I just dont get it??? what is there to not like about OT??
		
Click to expand...

Are you male or female?


----------



## Attila_the_Hungry (5 May 2010)

I suspect that if AN was bumbling around at Intro he would not appear anywhere near as hot to you lot! 

Mind you, I'm pleased that some of you do fancy someone who is old enough to be your father; that means I may still have a chance will some of those hot Young Rider girls!  I think there's actually more chance of me winning the Lotto jackpot - two weeks running - but you've got to be in it to win it!


----------



## Spudlet (5 May 2010)

And if we're going for the younger guy, hello Alex Hua Tian What a nice person he seems to be - and hot!


----------



## pinktiger (5 May 2010)

vallin said:



			Oooo I hadn't thought about FW...mmmm...
		
Click to expand...

   o my yes!! FW deffo got that oooober factor and ofcourse our badders winner hes very very hot!!!!!  I actually like em all!! (im easily pleased, thats bad isnt it)? well apart the ones that look the same age as my son, sam watson i think is a little too young for me!!!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 May 2010)

Blatantly stolen from the Team Tapner facebook site 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...9252351428529#!/group.php?gid=104615506249783


----------



## mik (5 May 2010)

Gazehound said:









Blatantly stolen from the Team Tapner facebook site 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...9252351428529#!/group.php?gid=104615506249783

Click to expand...

LMAO 

I still like WFP


----------



## now_loves_mares (5 May 2010)

Gazehound said:









Blatantly stolen from the Team Tapner facebook site 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...9252351428529#!/group.php?gid=104615506249783

Click to expand...

Nice horse.


----------



## blackhorse09 (5 May 2010)

I can't believe I am letting myself be distracted by this thread and partake in this madness... *slaps self on wrist* but for my money [after watching Badders] it has to be Francis Whittington. I'm a sucker for the tall dark and handsome. Paul Tapner ain't so bad either, not sure what all the fuss is about AN though *raises shields and prepares to be bombarded*


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (5 May 2010)

little_flea said:



			..is that only two people mentioned how ridiculously HOT Andrew Nicholson still is, despite being close to 50 years of age!

(If I had the skill to add lots of pervily grinning smilies here, I would)
		
Click to expand...




FPMSL!!!


----------



## dozzie (5 May 2010)

I think AN is the sexiest of all with PT a close second! 

But the last pinup I had on my wall was Jimmy Osmond so my taste in men has to be questioned LOL!


----------



## Tinker_Belle (5 May 2010)

blackhorse09 said:



			I can't believe I am letting myself be distracted by this thread and partake in this madness... *slaps self on wrist* but for my money [after watching Badders] it has to be Francis Whittington. I'm a sucker for the tall dark and handsome. Paul Tapner ain't so bad either, not sure what all the fuss is about AN though *raises shields and prepares to be bombarded*
		
Click to expand...

This!

Can't stand Ollie T *vomits*  

Francis Whittington and Paul Tapner....


----------



## NR99 (5 May 2010)

Clayton seems like a nice man, lol


----------



## blackhorse09 (5 May 2010)

Tinker_Belle said:



			This!

Can't stand Ollie T *vomits*  

Francis Whittington and Paul Tapner....   

Click to expand...

I used to be in Team Ollie... now I'm a turncoat. I am well aware of how fickle I am, I've grown accustomed to the fact!


----------



## Yosemite (5 May 2010)

Thanks for the piccies Gazehound - you have made my evening. Going now to drool over the divine Mr Tapner!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (5 May 2010)

Yosemite said:



			Thanks for the piccies Gazehound - you have made my evening. Going now to drool over the divine Mr Tapner!
		
Click to expand...

LMAO    I am glad there are other fans out there


----------



## bigboyrocky (6 May 2010)

Would have to be Dan Sibley for me! Only seen him once without a hat on - badminton thursday trot up, and hed have to beat the lot, with oli T and sam watson a close second. bar staff at badminton were even better though! lol


----------



## vallin (6 May 2010)

bigboyrocky said:



			Would have to be Dan Sibley for me! Only seen him once without a hat on - badminton thursday trot up, and hed have to beat the lot, with oli T and sam watson a close second. bar staff at badminton were even better though! lol
		
Click to expand...

I think we need some image evidence of this Dan Sibley....


----------



## ironhorse (6 May 2010)

Now, I'm not a huge fan of eventing (gets ready to duck) but can always be persuaded to watch AN, on the pretext that we can all learn a lot from his superb leg position 
But have to admit with the likes of FW and PT might be watching it a bit more!
Can't get too keen on Sam Watson, young enough to be my son!!!


----------



## teddyt (6 May 2010)

nickirhia99 said:



			I can see what the OP means but it's not really looks alone, it's the whole package.
		
Click to expand...



This thread is hilarious. 




			He looks about 5!! 

And as for Andrew, well, ladies, you need to get a grip and stop sniffing the stockholm tar and stop this crazy talking!!!
		
Click to expand...



Dottie obviously goes for cheek bones and chiseled jaws

Keep chatting everyone, i dont want to do any work today and reading this is sooo funny


----------



## little_flea (6 May 2010)

My apologies for lowering the tone of the forum... its just that AN is one of so few hot, straight males on the equestrian scene. There are some lovely looking dressagers but they are generally not playing for our team, ladies - and as for the show jumpers - don't get me started... severe lack of talent (though I am sure there are some very good riders). 

I'll stop now and might do a more mature and educational thread on new horsey fashion instead.


----------



## only_me (6 May 2010)

I'll have Sam then, if you dont mind, although he is a bit old for me  

FW is pretty hot, but dont see how AN is hot tbh 

PT has the tall dark handsome thing going on, but give me a doctor anyday  (or any man in uniform  )


----------



## vallin (6 May 2010)

little_flea said:



			don't get me started... severe lack of talent (though I am sure there are some very good riders).
		
Click to expand...

Haha PSML...there speak the voice of experience?  
Tell you who was rather tasty, the italian rider with the very tight white breeches and perfectly formed buttocks...


----------



## millitiger (6 May 2010)

QR- is it just me who thinks Paul Tapner looks a lot like Jean Claude Van Damme in the face??


----------



## ironhorse (6 May 2010)

vallin said:



			Tell you who was rather tasty, the italian rider with the very tight white breeches and perfectly formed buttocks...
		
Click to expand...

Ah,  I spotted him as well...thought it was just my middle aged hormones getting over keen!


----------



## LittleBlossom (6 May 2010)

I walked most of the XC course behind AN, and yes  phwoar! (Said in pervy old man voice) Even got treated to him rolling his trousies up and walking the lake... Mr Darcy moment if ever there was one


----------



## vallin (6 May 2010)

ironhorse said:



			Ah,  I spotted him as well...thought it was just my middle aged hormones getting over keen! 

Click to expand...

Nope me and my friend (both of whom are 19/20) were like *in pervy voice* phoar check out the arse on that!   That's what revision does to you


----------



## little_flea (6 May 2010)

I mean, just look at this gorgeous dressage couple - is this fair to us women who invest all our livelihood into this sport?







And the Italian show jumper - was he the one with the Top Gun sun glasses?? Eeek. Not for me.


----------



## vallin (6 May 2010)

not a Sjer he was an eventer at Badders, I'm assuming he fell off as I have a very vivid image of him walking away with his perfect backside, but they just be a fantasy


----------



## ironhorse (6 May 2010)

No, he definitely fell off, somersaulted in fact. Shame you can't make 'red button' go in slow motion so that you could enjoy the view for longer....


----------



## NR99 (6 May 2010)

ironhorse said:



			No, he definitely fell off, somersaulted in fact. Shame you can't make 'red button' go in slow motion so that you could enjoy the view for longer....
		
Click to expand...

I seem to recall him landing on his 'perfectly formed buttocks' and on his spur ouch!


----------



## vallin (6 May 2010)

Does anyone actually know his name? I want to share the beauty with the rest of the HHO pervs


----------



## martlin (6 May 2010)

I think his name is Marco Savoini, but not 100% sure


----------



## mtj (6 May 2010)

I reckon H+H is missing a potential competition idea - identify the rear view.


----------



## FMM (6 May 2010)

Personal
Marco is a dentist based in Chieri on the outskirts of Turin. He comes from an equestrian family. His father
Gabriele rode &#8216;his beautiful NZ thoroughbred&#8217; Rayarron in 2007 European Championships (41st) and qualified
the horse for the Beijing Olympics. His brother Matteo is also an international rider and &#8216;little sister&#8217; Beatrice is
just starting riding ponies. Marco won the Italian Young Rider Championships with his &#8216;wonderful British
Thoroughbred&#8217; Ackaway.
National Wish, AKA Bilbo and bred in New Zealand was bought in 1998 then as a six-year-old was sold to
Marco Biasia during which time he was competed at Saumur by Juan Carlos Garcia. In 2006 Marco bought
the horse back.
Marco enjoys &#8216;fast cars, beautiful women, sailing, travelling & philosophy&#8217;. His partner is
Carlotta Novello.


----------



## martlin (6 May 2010)

FMM said:



			Personal

Marco enjoys fast cars, beautiful women, sailing, travelling & philosophy. 






Click to expand...

PMSL! Italian then


----------



## Rhiann0n (6 May 2010)

I agree with the OP, AN is seriously hot!!!

Just to make you jealous, I was stewarding the showjumping at an event last year, he came up to peer over my shoulder at the running order and ask where he was.............. strangely it took me ages to find him.............


----------



## stacey_lou (6 May 2010)

Really Andrew? No no way, William has something about him as does MR Badminton himself Paul tapner!


----------



## Bella3puff (6 May 2010)

Do you not think he looks even more Hot now he has glasses on :-0  What is it with him to get more HOT as he has got older!!! 

I wonder if he has read this thread!!!


----------



## little_flea (6 May 2010)

Bella3puff said:



			Do you not think he looks even more Hot now he has glasses on :-0  What is it with him to get more HOT as he has got older!!! 

I wonder if he has read this thread!!!
		
Click to expand...

If there was evidence to this, I might feel compelled to post a (heavily photoshopped) picture of myself in a vaguely compromising situation. So for all of our sakes, lets hope not.

And also - where is Blackeventer when you need her? Has she left?


----------



## phoebeast (6 May 2010)

cor are you all mad people? we need some young oli townends really.


----------



## cocoloco (6 May 2010)

I'm really new to this forum but was delighted that such important issues are being discussed!!! 
AN is about 20 years older than me but he is insanely hot and the nice thing about him is that i don't think he knows it. OT also a favourite of mine and lives locally to me-my parents met him at the gallops where he exercises his horses,  was so jealous!!


----------



## kateD (6 May 2010)

This thread has made me laugh so much!! Ok AN all the way he is hot-the glasses just make him even hotter!! When AN was interviewed for Badders(the  "I have no bad habits one!") my sister(who has an extremly hot rugbyplayer BF) commented " AN is so hot  he's got that filthy look going on..." What can she mean??!!


----------



## Taffyhorse (6 May 2010)

PMSL re 'freezing the red button' comment... *sigh*, if only we could  

Definitely with the AN brigade - lovin the accent too... Paul Tapner is also a bit of a hottie... FW - yum! 

OT - ummm, sort of see it but he doesn't really do it for me. Neither did the italian guy - bit tooo smooth if you know what I mean  

Kai Ruder looked a bit cute though to throw another name into the mix (if I haven't got totally confused with someone else!!!)

Wonder if FW is following THIS thread, following his post on the Grassroots thread  He could see what other support we'd like to offer... he he he


----------



## monkeynut (6 May 2010)

For me it has to be FW..I was right next to him at his fall on sunday..i soooo wanted to offer him a leg up!!


----------



## NR99 (6 May 2010)

mtj said:



			i reckon h+h is missing a potential competition idea - identify the rear view.
		
Click to expand...

ha ha rofl!!!!!


----------



## sav123 (8 May 2010)

Ok, so this is a little late, not been on for a couple of days, but if we are talking hot and talented, and especially if we're talking older men, there can be only one.....

MARK TODD IS GOD!!! 

Nuff said.


----------



## NR99 (9 May 2010)

sav123 said:



			Ok, so this is a little late, not been on for a couple of days, but if we are talking hot and talented, and especially if we're talking older men, there can be only one.....

MARK TODD IS GOD!!! 

Nuff said.
		
Click to expand...

Though he is a lovely guy can't see it myself??


----------



## KevinA27 (9 May 2010)

Your supposed to be looking at the horses ;-) mind you I did see a few rather nice ladeeees )


----------



## TarrSteps (9 May 2011)

Can't see the appeal of Mark Todd either, lovely fellow and brilliant rider that he is. And having seen him in his underwear a few years back, I doubt things have improved with the passage of time.


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2011)

TarrSteps, i can't believe you resurrected this thread... I wonder if I'll be the only one reading back with trepidation, thinking "oh god, what did i write?"  
luckily, i controlled myself and didn't say anything i cringe about now!
as for Mr Todd, oh yes, I can absolutely see the appeal. I first saw him when I asked for his autograph at Castle Ashby Horse Trials (long gone now, was final trial for the Olympics back then iirc) when I was about 14, and I've been utterly smitten ever since! but very tall and skinny always does it for me... plus, he's a lovely person, and not too bad on a horse either, they tell me...


----------



## MrsMozart (9 May 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Can't see the appeal of Mark Todd either, lovely fellow and brilliant rider that he is. And having seen him in his underwear a few years back, I doubt things have improved with the passage of time. 

Click to expand...


After a comment like that, full details and disclosure is required...


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			After a comment like that, full details and disclosure is required... 

Click to expand...

funny, i didn't even blink at that... go to enough horse trials and eventually you get to see just about everyone half naked... stripping off after xc, changing between phases, etc, obv!


----------



## MrsMozart (9 May 2011)

kerilli said:



			funny, i didn't even blink at that... go to enough horse trials and eventually you get to see just about everyone half naked... stripping off after xc, changing between phases, etc, obv!  

Click to expand...


But I was *hoping* for an alternative option... 


(can you tell I'm bored and should be working?)


----------



## TarrSteps (9 May 2011)

Weirdly, my phone just chucked up a random old page and I answered the FEI question because I just posted the info on another thread. (where it was totally ignored and I felt unloved  ) So I couldn't resist a glance into the past to see what we all said last time around. 

Mark does have a charming smile, even if he looks like a pipe cleaner. : D


----------



## Tillypup (9 May 2011)

sav123 said:



			Ok, so this is a little late, not been on for a couple of days, but if we are talking hot and talented, and especially if we're talking older men, there can be only one.....

MARK TODD IS GOD!!! 

Nuff said.
		
Click to expand...

My Mum always had the hots for him when I was younger, when he was on Charisma and looked like he should have been doing mounted games 'cos his legs were so long!

Paul Tapner would do for me!


----------



## vallin (9 May 2011)

Love the fact that this thread has just been resurrected at exactly the time I needed distraction from rervision...much like last year  Can't say MT does it for me-looks like a taller revison of my father  *blerg* and just so we have something to perve over...


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Weirdly, my phone just chucked up a random old page and I answered the FEI question because I just posted the info on another thread. (where it was totally ignored and I felt unloved  ) So I couldn't resist a glance into the past to see what we all said last time around. 

Mark does have a charming smile, even if he looks like a pipe cleaner. : D
		
Click to expand...

I will not make the obvious joke here. I will NOT.  
as for all the pics of FW, he'll probably be squirming with embarrassment, poor boy!


----------



## pinktiger (9 May 2011)

well thats disgusting that he wasnt mentioned as he is sooooooooooooo feakin hot!!!!   AND when i was at badders on fri he ws walking the course and im not ashamed to say i aimed my iphone and took two shamless shots of him looking very very very hot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vallin (9 May 2011)

kerilli said:



			I will not make the obvious joke here. I will NOT.  
as for all the pics of FW, he'll probably be squirming with embarrassment, poor boy!
		
Click to expand...

Aww, bless, if it makes him feel better I have an equally large crush on Matt Baker, must be something about the quite, unassuming countryside types


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2011)

who, pinktiger?


----------



## ironhorse (9 May 2011)

ironhorse said:



			Now, I'm not a huge fan of eventing (gets ready to duck) but can always be persuaded to watch AN, on the pretext that we can all learn a lot from his superb leg position 

Click to expand...


But the pic in H&H shows him with his heels UP! Even my OH noticed it, having been dragged to watch AN so many times as an example of how your leg position should be!


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2011)

ironhorse said:



			But the pic in H&H shows him with his heels UP! Even my OH noticed it, having been dragged to watch AN so many times as an example of how your leg position should be!
		
Click to expand...

ah, but is that the one over a SJ? he has quite a different style xc usually...


----------



## j1ffy (9 May 2011)

Isn't AN married to WFP's ex? We were discussing it in the tack room at the yard the other day!

Personally, I'd take Paul Tapner over either of them


----------



## Taffyhorse (9 May 2011)

AN is definitely with WFP's ex Wiggy but not sure if they are married or not. 

So pleased to see this resurrected  Do we have any new totty from this years Badders to add?? 

AN, Paul T and Francis W definitely up there in the 'phwoar' stakes


----------



## LEC (9 May 2011)

US rider Will Coleman is pretty nice looking! Saw him in Rolex images.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2011)

LEC said:



			US rider Will Coleman is pretty nice looking! Saw him in Rolex images.
		
Click to expand...

When I read this first page of this thread, he was the rider I instantly thought of! He is a beaut!  I saw him at Burghley a few years ago


----------



## wizoz (9 May 2011)

little_flea said:



			..is that only two people mentioned how ridiculously HOT Andrew Nicholson still is, despite being close to 50 years of age!

(If I had the skill to add lots of pervily grinning smilies here, I would)
		
Click to expand...

 *Shakes head* Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear, you can't help having bad taste I suppose


----------



## wizoz (9 May 2011)

Taffyhorse said:



			AN is definitely with WFP's ex Wiggy but not sure if they are married or not. 

So pleased to see this resurrected  Do we have any new totty from this years Badders to add?? 

AN, Paul T and Francis W definitely up there in the 'phwoar' stakes 

Click to expand...

Yes, Andrew is with Wiggy and they have 2 children but are not married.

Harry Meade ladies, lets not forget him shall we!!!


----------



## HuggyBear (9 May 2011)

Got to give AN and Wiggy the credit: They are still together even after their "interesting" start to their relationship.

What happened to AN's first wife?

I have always thought AN was hot. He isn't pretty but damn the man is attractive!


----------



## wizoz (9 May 2011)

HuggyBear said:



			Got to give AN and Wiggy the credit: They are still together even after their "interesting" start to their relationship.

What happened to AN's first wife?

I have always thought AN was hot. He isn't pretty but damn the man is attractive!
		
Click to expand...

Jane's mother lives here in the same village as me, I believe Jane sold up and am not sure if she is even involved with horses anymore.


----------



## Cyrus (9 May 2011)

wizoz said:



			Harry Meade ladies, lets not forget him shall we!!!

Click to expand...

Oh yes Harry is just a bit lovely 

Oliver T has a very nice arse I shall admit that standing behind him in his tackroom I couldnt look anywhere else


----------



## oldvic (9 May 2011)

Jayne kept the yard for a few years, renting it out but then sold it to some owners of Nicky Ryan's. I heard she bought a house locally but is no longer involved with horses.

Andrew and Wiggy are very happy together with 2 lovely children and compliment each other very well.


----------



## TableDancer (9 May 2011)

*whispers* I went out with AN briefly about a thousand years ago when he first came over and was staying with the Powells outside Chichester   He was extremely pretty then, too, but not a great conversationalist and it was questionable which of us was more shy of the other - during one of the lengthy gaps in the conversation I moved to Waterstock in Oxfordshire and that was that  Still say hello to each other around the events though, and I do actually agree that he has become more attractive over the years, and he's also grown into his taciturnity which suits him rather well


----------



## kerilli (9 May 2011)

you moved to Waterstock during a gap in the conversation... love it. i didn't realise you were at Waterstock, now i'm really really jealous. and not just of that.  
still not as good as the WFP t-shirt story though.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2011)

TD I love your stories! But the thought of you being shy of anyone has left my Flabber quite gasted!


----------



## TableDancer (9 May 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			TD I love your stories! But the thought of you being shy of anyone has left my Flabber quite gasted! 

Click to expand...

Actually, I was quite a shy teenager and my spells at Waterstock (there were several, sorry K  ) made me more so - it wasn't what you would call a "nurturing" environment  It was at uni I discovered my inner chatterbox (something to do with the alcohol??  ) and decided the best thing tovdo was never leave it thirsty again


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2011)

TableDancer said:



			Actually, I was quite a shy teenager and my spells at Waterstock (there were several, sorry K  ) made me more so - it wasn't what you would call a "nurturing" environment  It was at uni I discovered my inner chatterbox (something to do with the alcohol??  ) and decided the best thing tovdo was never leave it thirsty again  

Click to expand...

As a sufferer of extreme shyness, I subscribe to a similar philosophy myself


----------



## HuggyBear (9 May 2011)

kirstyhen said:



*As a sufferer of extreme shyness,* I subscribe to a similar philosophy myself 

Click to expand...

I just spat my tea out at that comment. Haha.

TableDancer: I think you are going to have a new fanbase!

What WFP T-shirt story?


----------



## sav123 (9 May 2011)

sav123 said:



			Ok, so this is a little late, not been on for a couple of days, but if we are talking hot and talented, and especially if we're talking older men, there can be only one.....

MARK TODD IS GOD!!! 

Nuff said.
		
Click to expand...

One year on?  Hell yeah.


----------



## kirstyhen (9 May 2011)

HuggyBear said:



			I just spat my tea out at that comment. Haha.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have you know I am a very shy person really! Well I am if I'm not around the horses!


----------



## HuggyBear (9 May 2011)

wizoz said:



			Jane's mother lives here in the same village as me, I believe Jane sold up and am not sure if she is even involved with horses anymore.
		
Click to expand...

+



oldvic said:



			Jayne kept the yard for a few years, renting it out but then sold it to some owners of Nicky Ryan's. I heard she bought a house locally but is no longer involved with horses.

Andrew and Wiggy are very happy together with 2 lovely children and compliment each other very well.
		
Click to expand...

I hope she didn't leave horses because of how it all ended.

What can you say? You can't help who you fall in love with and it does seem like they each found their "other half". Happy for them. The same for WFP and Alice.


----------



## HuggyBear (9 May 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I'll have you know I am a very shy person really! Well I am if I'm not around the horses! 

Click to expand...

I believe you...Many wouldn't....


----------



## TarrSteps (9 May 2011)

Well, I feel that I have really contributed to the community today by resuscitating this thread!  Especially since it's given TD another chance to air the t-shirt story . . .


----------



## vallin (9 May 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Well, I feel that I have really contributed to the community today by resuscitating this thread!  Especially since it's given TD another chance to air the t-shirt story . . .
		
Click to expand...

What is this T-Shirt story we're suddenly hearing about?


----------



## Nic (10 May 2011)

Nope 1 year on & I stand by last years comment. AN Bleaurgh!!!!!

Paul T on the other hand


----------

